
People are unhappy that plantation tours mention slavery - Pete-Codes
https://www.washingtonpost.com/history/2019/08/08/some-white-people-dont-want-hear-about-slavery-plantations-built-by-slaves/
======
tomtompl
What's next? Jews being unhappy that tours in Auschwitz mention German Death
Camps?

~~~
gshdg
The article is about white people being uncomfortable about the mention of
slavery. The equivalent here would be present day Germans being offended at
the mention of death camps at Auschwitz.

~~~
tomtompl
There's been lots of Jewish collaborators (kapo).

but you are right, that would be better analogy.

